# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [How-To] Earn free runescape gold

## Tempzz

Hey, 
So Yesterday I found this site 
I thought it was kinda sketchy but I've been reading into like surveys and app downloading
and I found a website where if you do it for him he'll pay you in rs gold they have mods and distributors and they can be found when you need them

So all you need to do is complete surveys (Fake Info) Download apps on your phone and sign up for free trials then you get credits and you can use them credits for RS3 Or OSRS Gold 

Sign Up here Buy RuneScape Gold For Free - OSRS & RS3 Gold - MMOearn

They Actually do pay you 
I'll add pictures for my next transaction

----------


## jimmys96

Anyone considering this, be aware that the OP is vigorously trying to promote this only to have his referral link spread. Check OPs latest posts.

----------


## Tempzz

> Anyone considering this, be aware that the OP is vigorously trying to promote this only to have his referral link spread. Check OPs latest posts.


Wasn't hiding it tbh i'm promoting it to others to do while i earn a extra mills myself what's wrong with it?

----------


## Lavillana

BEWARE! I tried this and after an hour of loading crap on my computer, I finished all of the steps except the last one. That was when a page opened where I had to purchase something with a credit card in order to receive the "free" Runescape gold. THIS IS A SCAM! 

Now, I will probably have to reload my operating system to get rid of all of the adware that I had to accept before I got to the last step.

----------


## Tempzz

You don't purchase anything? don't need a credit card to use the site Silly kid

----------


## Tempzz

Bumperinoooo

----------

